# Hid Hid Hid Hid???



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

I dont have a question on how to install or any thing just on how HID will project in a factory 97 200sx housing? The reason why i ask is because my buddy put HID on his stock 00 jetta housing and the light went everywhere so he went and bought the german hid kit for the jetta. So does that mean that when i get the mossy clear projectors im going to have the same problem. Any buddy who has HID please comment on this


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes,
Putting an HID bulb and ballast in a halogen reflector will cause the light to go everywhere. There is nothing you can do short of getting an appropriate reflector, or one of those add ons like your friend (hopefully without a bulb so you can use yours).

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about hid with halos ? will it be the same?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Halos suck, dont expect to get any kinda good beam pattern out of them with HID


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe they will work better with the original projectors


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Lights´ll be everywhere


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
NIS200SX is right. With Halos the HID pattern will be worse. The only thing good about halos/projectors and HID is that you can put a true HID reflector in the hole that already exists in the projector housing. Otherwise the reflector in the projector is actually worse than stock.

Seth


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yup, I believe one person has pulled apart the projectors, and put the ION lens in them, and ran HID's. It's a pain, but can be done. I think he used the ION lens from a 240 if I'm not mistaken.
there's a how to he did on here, or one of the other forums.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I remember there was one called project pikachu. He successfully put a REAL projector lense into the projector lights and pit HID into the Low and High beams.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I remember there was one called project pikachu. *


They named it after a Pokemon LOL!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Yup, I believe one person has pulled apart the projectors, and put the ION lens in them, and ran HID's. It's a pain, but can be done. I think he used the ION lens from a 240 if I'm not mistaken.
> there's a how to he did on here, or one of the other forums. *


Carbonblack was the one that did it. i plan on doing it myself soon as well.. u can use it from 240SX - lexus - bmw with HID's.

that is the one that i will be tryin 2 find from the junkyards.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, If I actually found a freshly wrecked BMW at a junkyard, would it be possible to not only get the lenses, but to grab the whole HID system? If the bulbs were in tact would it be possible to locate and take out the ballasts, or is that built into the electrical system?


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

I havent seen much BMW's in the junk yard. If you find it, you struck gold man.. most of the time Used dealerships take them and reassemble them, then lie to you that it was never in an accident 

not that it never happened to me..lol
edwin


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well there is always 240SX angry eyes and the lexus if u cant find the bmw.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pikachu*

Yeah, I'm the one did that project a while back. You guys are right about "Halo reflectors". Since those halo headlights are made for cosmetic purpose, so beam pattern is not designed for street use. That's one of the main reason why those lights are not bright from the driver's seat. OEM headlights are designed to aim on the ground, and beam won't shoot above the height of headlights. You don't notice you are blinding other people with regular Halogen bulbs (you still are), but with HID, you will know the light is going all over. Same thing with older B14 Projectors. Those are basicaly fake projectors (show only) and not designed to have proper beam pattern.

That's one of the main reason why I had to take those fake projector lens and install OEM projectors. Those 240SX (97-98 angry eyes) projectors are not designed for HIDs, and they use H1 halogens. But I bought the HID kit specially designed for H1 reflectors (it's called "retro fit kit") so they work just fine. If you can find the wrecked BMW, and other cars with HIDs, that's great, but if you can't find them, you can buy the other headlamps and do what I did, or you can even get the aftermarket projector lens with proper beam pattern sold from Hela. Either way, it is a lot of work, but it is still possible.


----------

